# Tor Browser problem



## normaneatschoco (Aug 2, 2014)

I have Mac OS X 10.5.8, I tried downloading tor browser from both Firefox and Safari, onto a USB hard drive, when I try to open it it doesn't work. (Sometimes it pops up the window "app from internet are you sure you want to open" I say open and it closes immediately). It doesn't open on another Mac either. Any ideas..? Thanks


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Forgive me if i'm wrong, because I know nothing about the Apple environment, but isn't the browser meant to be integrated into the OS and run from within?


----------



## normaneatschoco (Aug 2, 2014)

You should be able to run it from a hard drive, but either way it did not work.


----------



## normaneatschoco (Aug 2, 2014)

I think that should be the same for any OS


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-osx


----------

